# Will UK sky box work in Tokyo



## Dazzamania26

Hello we are moving out to Tokyo in Jan for 2years and was just wondering if anyone knew if I take my uk sky box out with me wether it would work or not?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Even if you can access the Sky network (I don't know, given that I've never tried to use my box/dish outside of the UK nor have I ever considered using it outside of the UK), you're going to have problems powering up your Sky Box, given the huge difference in electrical voltage... Japanese mains are uniformly 100 v across the country and _you *will* have problems using electricals that are rated for a higher voltage_... 28 years ago, I tried to use a North American curling tong (N.A. is 120v) at my homestay place in Chiba Prefecture and whilst it worked, for the most part (i.e. the tong heated up and I was eventually able to use it, sort of), the heating up process was _very_ slow and I gave up using it after that one attempt.

I know that there's not much time left before you leave, but you might want to put your Sky Box into storage and have a look around at what's available in the metro Tokyo area, as far as Sky-type boxes are concerned. I know that the Japanese are very "in to" their TV, so you might be able to find something to your liking at a reasonable cost.


Good luck to you, Merry Christmas and have a safe journey and stay in Japan!


----------



## Harrygatto

No, it won't work. However, SkyPerfect TV in Japan in easy to obtain and not particularly expensive and, believe me, you'll need it as Japanese TV is pretty dire.
Google Sky Perfect TV Japan for information.
For good food and beer in Tokyo go to The Tavern in Meguro, British owned and has it s own craft beers too.


----------

